# Iveco Motorhome Owners Club



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF AN IVECO MOTORHOME OWNERS CLUB - AND IF SO CONTACT DETAILS - MANY THANKS SAMMY B :


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: IVECO MOTORHOME OWNERS CLUB*



sammyb said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW OF AN IVECO MOTORHOME OWNERS CLUB - AND IF SO CONTACT DETAILS - MANY THANKS SAMMY B :


Hi Sammy,

I don't think there is one. If you are interested in getting together with other IVECO owners why not start the ball rolling yourself.

I don't know how many converters still use the Iveco chassis but I don't think it's many.

I had one up till four years ago it was a very good drive and extremely comfortable.

Good luck.

Don


----------



## 115482 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Iveco MH*

Hi
I have a self build 1992 Iveco 45-10 XLWB. 2.5 Turbo daily. In need of a pair of rear doors, as mine are rotten, as with the top of the A-B pillar. Shame as it's been such a good van. Having a few troubles as it's been sitting up for a while now and the starter has seized up..tried banging it, many times but no joy and the starters in a real nasty spot, always dreaded this happening and now it has..
The vans put a roof over my head, whilst working away from home on numerous occasions, so again no complaints...just that damn tin worm.


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Sammy,

There's not much around, but I've found the recently started 'Iveco Daily Club' forum handy: http://ivecodailyclub.getforum.org/forum/

Chris


----------



## GaryDev (Jun 22, 2010)

*Iveco motorhome*

Hi
We have a 1982 Iveco motorhome, I believe it came out of the Fiat factor as a motorhome.
We have just up dated using a 1998 donna vehicle so it now has a 2.8 Turbo with a better gear box and power stearing. We are now putting in the new wiring loom and dash, so a club or any help would be great
Regards
Gary


----------



## HMFIC (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I am pretty new to the motor home game, just bought a Iveco motor home converted by Mobilvetta. I have no user manuals for either the motor home nor the Iveco side of things. Looked on the Iveco / Ford web site with no success, would be appreciate any help with the manuals for both the Iveco and the MH side of things


Cheers
HMFIC


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have a Laika based on Iveco daily, and my husband would say he loves it.

What year are you looking for details on, our is 2002 and we have all our manuals.

Pat


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Could try here for general info and help (including chassis manuals) for the Iveco Daily range.

Love ours to bits, though even I couldn't bring myself to call it refined .

Regards,
John


----------

